# QSI & G-wire Card Install in Bman 3 Truck Shay



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

I recently picked up a new Bachmann 3 truck Shay and would like to install a QSI sound card and G-wire receiver. I recently put this same setup in the K-27 and that was a very simple install, but I suspect the Shay will be significantly different (and perhaps difficult). I'd appreciate any advise from someone who has accomplished the same installation. 

Thanks...Bret


----------



## skahle (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: QSI & G-wire Card Install in Bman 3 Truck Shay*

I am currently looking into the QSI for a k-27 and would like to know if you are pleased and how is the sound?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I just installed AirWire and a P-5 in another 3 truck Shay. It's not difficult at all.


----------

